# Ludwigia Broad Leaf Repens questions



## brewce (Dec 12, 2007)

A little over one month back, I bought a couple of bunches of Ludwigia Broad Leaf Repens and planted them in my tank. I have noticed root growth coming out of several nodes on almost every stem. This seems a bit weird to me. I have a Flourite substrate and dose with Flourish and Flourish Excel. Is this normal for Ludwigia Broad Leaf Repens? What should I do? Nothing? Trim off the roots? Trim the plants and plant the cuttings? I have been hunting around for answers and what i find are standard care answers. I just want them to thrive and be happy and in turn to the same for me. If you need more info just ask. I can get a photo up tomorrow. Any and all thoughts welcome.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

All stem plants grow aerial roots from nodes on the stems. It isn't a sign of anything bad. If you don't like the looks of the roots you can trim them off, or when they get too numerous and look bad to you, you can cut the tops off the plants, discard the bottoms and replant the tops.

You didn't mention how much light you have, but if it is over 1.5 watts per gallon you will need to be dosing nitrates, phosphates and potassium in addition to the trace mix (Flourish) you now dose.


----------



## brewce (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Hoppy. I have 75 watts from 3 t8 bulbs (color 5000k) over a 65 gallon tank with about 30 or so fish mostly small tetras. I kinda like the look with the roots drifting about. I was concerned that maybe I was missing something in their care. Nice red and green leaves really brightens up the tank.


----------

